# pigeon needs home in Melb, Australia.



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi, 

I rescued this boy in February. I've been looking for a home since then. I have 2 mated girls and but one of them has slowly been falling in love with this male pigeon. It's causing my older female pigeon (she's 14) to become too stressed/depressed so the situation is becoming worse. I need to find him a home asap. He is a beautiful boy! He was tagged when he was rescued but I was unable to get in contact with the original owner. Here are some pictures:


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Gorgeous bird! Hope you can find a good home soon.


----------



## DoveSvN (Apr 4, 2013)

Beautiful bird. 

I definitely would've taken him in if you were in Sydney.

If shipping is something you don't mind doing, then please send me a private message and we can discuss something.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It rarely works when you put singles in with pairs. All must be paired up. You could also remove him from the group, pair him up with a female, and return the pair to the enclosure.


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> It rarely works when you put singles in with pairs. All must be paired up. You could also remove him from the group, pair him up with a female, and return the pair to the enclosure.


I have three females actually so I was happy when I rescued him thinking he would pair up with the third who was lonely. He has done nothing but bully her and only wants to be mates with the one who is already paired up. She tries to court him, dance for him but he doesn't like her. I've tried separating them before too from the other pair, but at best, he ignores her.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Bringing them both inside in 2 cages next to each other, without the other birds around usually helps. They need to be where he can' t see or hear the other female.


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

sorry, i just need to bump this post because the situation has gotten urgent. if anyone might know someone who can take in a pigeon in victoria, australia...please let me know.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you bring him back to where you got him?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Suggest you post this on Palomacys facebook page and other adoption places. Example:
http://www.melbournepigeons.com.au/
http://bird.rescueme.org/au
He is a gorgeous bird! Wish I lived closer. Hope he gets a wonderful home.


----------



## donc (Dec 8, 2017)

If you give the vet Rob Marshall a call. He maybe able to help you to re-home this little guy. In a racing loft he would normally be used a trapper, so he may find a home in a race loft.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Maybe you just didn't give them enough time alone to get used to each other. It usually does work if you give them time. But they need to be kept away from the others for longer.


----------

